# DS30 vs DA36 on wrist



## jay_smith (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi all, 
I know from a few hours of reading the forum that many of you are multiple Damasko owners. Would anyone be able to let me know how size of the DS30 and DA36 compare on wrist (yes yes, some will say 1mm isn't much of a difference); comparison photos would be a great help.
Backstory: I got 6.5in wrist so try to steer away from larger watches - I ordered a DS30 yellow but after waiting a month I'm told there is a delay of another 4-6 weeks for manufacturing. It seems that DA36 is in stock and I'm trying to decide if I can compromise on the size to satisfy my impatience! 
(FWIW i love the look of both watches)

Thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

No wrist shots.

Don't forget the different height. Diameter isn't the only feature you should think about. The lugs of the DS30 are shorter, you should think about that.


----------



## quangphamvn (Dec 7, 2017)

Pretty different, 1mm for width and 2mm for thickness. I am also waiting for DS30 Yellow...


----------



## jay_smith (Oct 23, 2018)

stuffler said:


> No wrist shots.
> 
> Don't forget the different height. Diameter isn't the only feature you should think about. The lugs of the DS30 are shorter, you should think about that.


Thanks Mike, that shot makes the DA36 look clearly bigger. I think I'm going to have to suck it up and wait!


----------



## kvik (Aug 17, 2013)

I believe the one on top is a DC (13.8 mm), not a DA (12.2 mm).


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

kvik said:


> I believe the one on top is a DC (13.8 mm), not a DA (12.2 mm).


You believe ? I know. It is a DA, not a DC.


----------



## 3dB (May 8, 2015)

kvik said:


> I believe the one on top is a DC (13.8 mm), not a DA (12.2 mm).


No, pretty sure the top one is a DA. I have both a DC and a DA and the bottom curve on the lugs of the DC are much more aggressive than what's pictured there.


----------



## kvik (Aug 17, 2013)

I apologize, wasn't aware the DA came without drilled lugs also.

Edit: Oh, I see, it's the DA343 (13.0 mm)


----------



## Caso (Jan 5, 2009)

DA30 on wrist. I also have 6.5 inch wrist, and the proportions are perfect (for my taste at least)!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jay_smith (Oct 23, 2018)

Caso said:


> DA30 on wrist. I also have 6.5 inch wrist, and the proportions are perfect (for my taste at least)!


Thanks for the on-wrist shot. That does look amazing, and absolutely the perfect size too. 
Everything I'm reading here is telling me that waiting for the DS30 is the best choice. In the meantime I'll just satisfy my craving by looking through all the pics on the forum.
Thanks all.

(Quang: I hope you get your watch soon!)


----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

Good choice, I would wait for the DS30 too. Will they release a DS30 with Red Seconds hand?


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

6.76" wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_smith (Oct 23, 2018)

CSanter - Thanks, much appreciated, but now I want both!! 
From the top there's nothing to choose between the sizes, the extra mm on the DA36 is balanced by the slimmer bezel or the lighter metal of the DS30 so they look very similar. 
IMO they both look great but the other angle shows the extra heft from the taller sides of the 36. Which gets the most wrist time?


----------



## chrisP72 (Nov 21, 2018)

Love the sides brush finish !


----------



## quangphamvn (Dec 7, 2017)

Jay, Did you get the watch?


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

jay_smith said:


> CSanter - Thanks, much appreciated, but now I want both!!
> From the top there's nothing to choose between the sizes, the extra mm on the DA36 is balanced by the slimmer bezel or the lighter metal of the DS30 so they look very similar.
> IMO they both look great but the other angle shows the extra heft from the taller sides of the 36. Which gets the most wrist time?


My 36 gets most wrist time. Recently got a new NATO for it as well. Sold the 30 last week to a member here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jay_smith said:


> CSanter - Thanks, much appreciated, but now I want both!!
> From the top there's nothing to choose between the sizes, the extra mm on the DA36 is balanced by the slimmer bezel or the lighter metal of the DS30 so they look very similar.
> IMO they both look great but the other angle shows the extra heft from the taller sides of the 36. Which gets the most wrist time?


Surprisingly (to me) I'm starting to find my DS30 getting more wrist time than my DA38 on bracelet.

It's a more versatile watch for my 6.75 inch wrist. I've also just bought a bunch of 20mm straps, so it'll get even more wrist time if I start swapping them out regularly.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_smith (Oct 23, 2018)

quangphamvn said:


> Jay, Did you get the watch?


Quang, no, it's been 10 weeks now and I've got to the point where I'm even checking my spam folder twice a day in case I missed an order update email. You?


----------



## quangphamvn (Dec 7, 2017)

jay_smith said:


> Quang, no, it's been 10 weeks now and I've got to the point where I'm even checking my spam folder twice a day in case I missed an order update email. You?


I did not order yet, I tried to wait for it to be sold again. I am choosing channels to order because when I arrived in my country, the tax was hit very high. Can anyone help me ????


----------

